
Forster in Cambridge - apollinaire
https://lrb.co.uk/the-paper/v42/n15/richard-shone/forster-in-cambridge
======
jll29
Map of Clare's and King's
[https://map.cam.ac.uk/#52.205200,0.116065,17](https://map.cam.ac.uk/#52.205200,0.116065,17)

------
neonate
[https://archive.is/rhxLi](https://archive.is/rhxLi)

